# Hooker header clearance issues



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

1970 GTO with a 400, Muncie, hooker long tubes. Installed all clutch components and the adjusting rod will not clear the #5 header tube. Anyone had this problem? Is my only option some deadblow adjustments? Any thoughts/ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

oilburner66 said:


> 1970 GTO with a 400, Muncie, hooker long tubes. Installed all clutch components and the adjusting rod will not clear the #5 header tube. Anyone had this problem? Is my only option some deadblow adjustments? Any thoughts/ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


There have been several mentions on the forums of your same experience with headers. Some fit better than others. The fix has been anything from the hammer adjustment to fabricating changes to the linkage. I am not a fan of the hammer unless it is minor. If it is a real problem, then can you cut and relocate the arm on the crossover shaft and move it inward/outward?

I just purchased a set of Doug's headers for my 1968 Lemans and the notes for installation say I have to use the 1965 style crossover shaft instead of the '68 Z-bar style. Looking at the differences in the linkages, at first glance it appears I will have to swap out the rod from the pedal to the crossover shaft and use the ball that goes on the block to support the shaft as opposed to the bolt style used on the '68 Z-bar. Not even sure if the overall length of the crossover tubes are the same - probably not and that will mean a frame bracket change as well. And I won't know how well this will work until I do it and see if I need to make any other adjustments or modifications.

Many pass on the headers and opt for the Ram Air cast manifolds with the 2.5" outlets just to save all the hassles of what you are now experiencing.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

When I had my other headers on i simply hacked off the block side zbar arm and moved it in 1.5" and rewelded it. That took care of the issue hitting the tube. 

Dougs Headers solve all pf those issues usually. They did with my '66. I live right near the Tallmadge OH Summit Racing headquarters and they had a set of coated clearance D port Dougs for 68-72 marked down to $300 from $720. I almost bought them to resell on here but some reason didnt. I knew i should have even just to help someone out cause they really are the best fitting header on the planet for these cars.


----------



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the insight I really appreciate it guys!


----------

